# 3rd Round--Game 5: Heat @ Pistons



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*<center >









Eastern Conference Finals
Round 3
Game 5









Miami Heat
(52-30)
vs.
Detroit Pistons
(64-18)
*

*Heat Lead (3-1)*

*Starting Lineups:*


*vs.*


Heat Bench:
Gary Payton
Alonzo Mourning
Antoine Walker
Jason Kapono
Derek Anderson
Wayne Simien
Michael Doleac
Shandon Anderson
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron

Pistons Bench:
Antonio McDyess
Lindsey Hunter
Maurice Evans
Tony Delk
Dale Davis
Kelvin Cato
Carlos Delfino


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Back to Detroit. I would love to see the Heat put them away for good, but this is going to a be a very close, tough game. Heat have won there before, so they can do it again. Pistons are facing elimination, so you know they going to show up.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> *Riley's motivational tactics go unexplained*
> 
> By Shandel Richardson
> South Florida Sun-Sentinel
> ...





> There was a strange sight in the center of the Heat locker room after Game 3: 16 black chairs in a squared circle, surrounding the Heat logo, which was covered up with green and black towels. Six "Do Not Touch" sheets of paper were taped to the towels. James Posey said "Jimmy Hoffa" was underneath. "I can't tell you," Udonis Haslem said. "It's a secret. We'll tell you after the series if we get through it."


Link 

What could this all mean?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'll be at the Palace tomorrow night to watch the Heat end the Pistons run in the East...it's time for the Heat to get to the Finals.


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> Link
> 
> What could this all mean?


 My assumption...
It's on top of Heat logo....perhaps its a championship trophy drawn into the Heat logo.....or it could be a case of beer so that they'll bust it out when comes the time to whoop Dallas/Phoenix's ***.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Sueng said:


> My assumption...
> It's on top of Heat logo....perhaps its a championship trophy drawn into the Heat logo.....or it could be a case of beer so that they'll bust it out when comes the time to whoop Dallas/Phoenix's ***.


nice assumptions, case of beers and/or champagne bottles.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> Link
> 
> What could this all mean?


Yeah I saw that last night. Must be some freaky voodoo shiz. Its working.

Actually its probably just bottles of Champagne.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

I dont feel so confident of this game, I really want to go to the finals haha...But hey if we beat the Pistons 4-1... How can we not say Riley didnt do his job? hhahaha.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Also, NBATV were showing tapes of the the Conference Finals of last years... We seem so much better this year... It shows, last year we looked so afraid, and lost... I think Riley did the right move...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

DemonaL said:


> Also, NBATV were showing tapes of the the Conference Finals of last years... We seem so much better this year... It shows, last year we looked so afraid, and lost... I think Riley did the right move...


they also showed a clip where Shaq was resting in the bench with Pat sitting next to him drawing up a play in his clipboard and suddenly Shaq reaches over Pats hand and rubs the Championship ring hes wearing for "good luck". Pat just laughs.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Come on boys, lets take it in 5 and prove EVERYONE wrong. Not only did we get by the Bulls (which a lot of people actually picked us to lose) and the Nets (where MOST people picked us to lose) in 5 games, but if we could also beat the Pistons (where only a handful of people picked us) in FIVE games, it would be unbelievable. I personally picked the Heat in 6.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> Back to Detroit. I would love to see the Heat put them away for good, but this is going to a be a very close, tough game. Heat have won there before, so they can do it again. *Pistons are facing elimination, so you know they going to show up.*



They have no "showing up" to do we have seen their best in game 4 Detroit had more offensive rebounds (14-4), fewer turnovers (13-10) and was close to points in the paint (30-26) in Game 4 -- and still lost by 11 points. If anything they will start to play nasty defense, and try to inflict injury and pain. Detroit is a good team but they play dirty (smartly). Hopefully the officials will keep close eyes on their tactics. On another note, some "grimy" Piston fan(there goes that word) lodged three nails in my rear left tire because I predicted that Miami would win in 5 games and after Miami's game 2 loss I told them Detroit would neve :curse: r win another game. I am a easy target since my REEF DA CHIEF name is on my car. lol. HAters!!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> On another note, some "grimy" Piston fan(there goes that word) lodged three nails in my rear left tire because I predicted that Miami would win in 5 games and after Miami's game 2 loss I told them Detroit would neve :curse: r win another game. I am a easy target since my REEF DA CHIEF name is on my car. lol. HAters!!


damn bro, you got no luck. 1st cops and now this? LOL


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

this is the pic i wanted to get after Wade made that circus shot in game 4. I remember when he was sitting there alot of cameras were on him.










thats like saying "im too good" LOL


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> *'I just want to beat them, period'*
> 
> _The Heat has extra motivation to dispose of the Pistons tonight -- the fresh memory of Detroit celebrating on Miami's home floor._
> 
> ...


http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/basketball/14702143.htm

as fans, im sure that really hurt us as well, these **** s celebrating in our house and advancing to the Finals when all of us knew that we were one healthy rib away.

time for some payback *****ez


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

^ It sucked. I'll never forget the feeling. We're going to beat this team.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

That little flash back to game 7 (which I put in the back of my mind) makes me want to see a blow-out.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

UD40 said:


> That little flash back to game 7 (which I put in the back of my mind) makes me want to see a blow-out.


and Wade torching the Pistons win a 15-20 shooting with 40pts.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> damn bro, you got no luck. 1st cops and now this? LOL


Its those damn Piston fans man Im telling you. U guys better watch out for them. They are cold and vengeful. Grrrr!!


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

It will not end like this. The truth of things will be revealed in game 7.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DetroitDiesel said:


> It will not end like this. The truth of things will be revealed in game 7.


Ha-if you get to game 7 :biggrin:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

DetroitDiesel said:


> It will not end like this. The truth of things will be revealed in game 7.


typical from a detroit fan

just smugness. It has transferred from the team, to the fanbase. The Pistons dont lose. They only beat themselves, and when that happens, they need a scapegoat. Enter Flip- whats happening to him is just another example of the smugness from Detroit. They are losing, so they need some sort of scapegoat. Its hilarious

overconfident, cocky, egomaniacs. 

Now Detroit has a chance of coming back, Miami still has a tough win to go, but the certainty the players and fans say it is is just ridiculous. Just like the Pistons in 5 speeches before the series started I guess


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

I dont think this series is over at all. Would be really nice to get the win tonight...otherwise there is a TON of pressure on us for game 6. Its not unfeasible for us to lose the series still with 2 games being in detroit.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

According to ESPN, Detroit has said they're going to play as much zone as they can to stop Wade, to be quite honest i think they'll start off in a zone belive it or not to give Wade a slow start..


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

There's a first time for everything.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Well at warmups detroits shots arnt falling ....


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

wow they playin defense


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

i think thats the way we all expected Detroit to come out..


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

score, Miami 5 Pistons - 10 .... we're playing really ****ty... 3 turnovers in 4 minutes of play.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

We'll get it under control, it's still very early.

And for those that haven't noticed, we have Mr. Bias himself, Joey Crawford reffing, that puts an automatic target on the Heat.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

wade w/ his first points


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

UD40 said:


> We'll get it under control, it's still very early.
> 
> And for those that haven't noticed, we have Mr. Bias himself, Joey Crawford reffing, that puts an automatic target on the Heat.


I agree, If keep this game close like this no more then 4 pt lead, we'll get it back


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Mourning and the Pistons players getting into it..


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Sheed, Ben and Prince actin' big and bad now that they're at home. They know damn well Zo would whip their asses.

But how was that an And 1? That was clearly on the floor.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

We almost had a fight with Zo and Prince, Prince went for dunk... Hanged on the rim... Kinda went into mourning and zo pushed him... Prince got a continuation for the hang on the rim.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Wasnt sheed tryin to calm him down?


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

End of first... down 5


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Ugly Officiating
Even worse defense
No rebounding what so ever
Wade off to a slow start
Shaq and Toine in foul trouble

And we're only down 5, if we get it togeth, we can win.


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

Heat down 25-20 end 1st

we withstood their initial burst, now let's play


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

9 pts down....


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

GP gets mauled, no call
Toin gets mauled, no call

....thats Joe Crawford for ya.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

hmm this isnt looking good - we need 2 get Shaq and Wade going and play some tougher D


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

back down to 5


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

We need to do what we've been doin all series 

GET THE BALL TO SHAQ AND LET HIM WORK!!!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Why do the Pistons complain about EVERY call. I mean the fans, alright, every fan complains, but when Rip OBVIOUSLY walks, why does he start crying, I really feel like giving the poor man a tissue.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

they all cry...sheed is the biggest baby of all.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

we'reeeeeeeeeee comming bacK!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Now we have a game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

i love it how the refs get us back for shooting tons of free throws in Miami and how they give our stars the fouls now.... :raised_ey


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Down four at the half, which is a good thing I guess.

I predict a much better second half.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

the way we played - we should been down 10 so thats a good thing. Still, i wish chauncey didnt get that layup - down 2 woulda been nice. None the less, we need Shaq to not pick up his 4th and wade his 3rd. If we do that, we shoulld be able 2 get our rhythm going and play the game like we wanna play. Other guys will pick their spots, Game 5 is Shaq and Wade time once again.


LETS GO HEAT


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD40 said:


> Now we have a game.


 All the turnovers, Shaq's foul problems, Wade not being spectacular, not to mention the Pistons great shooting and all their points in the paint, and we're only down by 4. I'll take it any day. We're in great shape for the 2nd half.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> All the turnovers, Shaq's foul problems, Wade not being spectacular, not to mention the Pistons great shooting and all their points in the paint, and we're only down by 4. I'll take it any day. We're in great shape for the 2nd half.


I dont understand how we arent down 25.... hope riley's giving them a good speech now....or showing video from last year


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

this crowd has come today, they're really loud and they look like they're havign an effect...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We should have brought that bowl lol.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Tech!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

51-51


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

took me a while to get here, nice comeback to get even at the start of the third!.

... pistons now out to a 4 point lead, someones gotta shut down prince


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

both teams shooting miserably from downtown


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

BS Jump ball between Shaq and Ben. Ben hammered Shaq's body but I guess we can't hope to get that call.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> BS Jump ball between Shaq and Ben. Ben hammered Shaq's body but I guess we can't hope to get that call.


Oh you can hope. Just consider it revenge for all the centers that have fallen victim to Shaq's bulk over the course of the last decade and a half.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

time to step it up.. cant get this lead get too big before the 4th quarter


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

That was a ballsy three by Antoine Walker, a coach's nightmare, but he nailed it. This game looks like it's going to be a great one.


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

WALKER makes you say whaaatt?? Yesss!!!!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

64-58

We're playing like crap, but we're still in it. We need a good run right now, and tough defense.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

MOHeat said:


> WALKER makes you say whaaatt?? Yesss!!!!


 Walker's in deep you know what if that 3 misses.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

think both teams will stick to this pace for the rest of the third... miami has to come out strong early in the fourth with a few back to back baskets, get a run going and try to establish the lead early in the last quarter


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Down 8 (?) to a lesser team. If Shaq wants another ring so badly, he'll come out in the 4th and show us why.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

im so pissed. we are playing like ****!

too lazy on defense and were not hustling like before. to top it off, we lost awareness as well. they gotta pick up the intensity in the 4th.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Prince is killing us. Has been all series, but man is he having a career game.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

UD40 said:


> Down 8 (?) to a lesser team.


Lemme guess. FALSE!

Ooh I was always good at these.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

wade has to come out firing, get this back level early on and finish this series now
still well within reach


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Lope31 said:


> Lemme guess. FALSE!
> 
> Ooh I was always good at these.


 Go back to your own forum. Your team needs you more than we need the humor. :biggrin:


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> Go back to your own forum. Your team needs you more than we need the humor. :biggrin:


Hahah well what the heck am I supposed to do while I'm waiting for somebody to answer me back in my own forum. It's all in good fun, but you realize it would be a cardinal sin for me, as a Pistons fan, to let that best team comment go uncontested.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

1 free throw to Wade??? wats the deal?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

catching up well, need to step it up.. they have to realise they can finish this now and play with some real intensity


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I have a new nickname for Ben Wallace.


....*****y Ben.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Man the score should be 79-79. What's up with Wade and Haslem combining to go 1-6 from the line? Give the Piston D credit though. They're doing a great job defending free throws.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Killer 3 by Tayshaun. Is it his night or what? Off of us playing perfect D.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Detroits' combo of Ben, Tay, and Dice is shooting 73%.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

pistons with the starting 5 on the court now, lookin to finish this.
posey has to shut down tayshaun.... need a 3 ball or a dunk to get on a bit of a roll


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

8 points, 2.30 on the clock... need some stops


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Pistons can't play any better than this and we can still win.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Why hasnt pat put Wade on Chanucy??


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

The Heat can not catch a break from the free throw line. It's the Ben Wallace experience at it's finest. Helluva game and although Detroit looks like they are in command, I won't be able to sleep easy until the buzzers sounds, not with Dwyane Wade on the floor.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

shaq now off the floor... good idea or no?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Career game for Tay. Nice timing. HIs team couldn't have had any chance to win without him.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

gotta get some baskets between the pistons free throws here


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

well, Pistons got this game. theres 1:30 left, they are up by alot and Miami playing stupid basketball. now they have to try again in Miami and play smart


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Well, looks like the better team will loose, but the hungrier team will win.

Pack it up and send it to South Beach baby! Us at the AAA is just as good, if not better, than the Pistons at the Palace.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade's subbed out, Game over (ovbously) this ****ing sucks, i got the SAT's on satruday how the **** can i take a test with not enough hours of sleep.. Pistons win when they need too, and we ****ign dont


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

FT: pistons 88%, miami 33%
:dead:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Walker/Posey Chuck fest for the last minute


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

they need 1 win, just one win.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Look at it like this, the Pistons will be facing elimination on _the road_, and they'll feel the pressure. No need to worry, I'll push the panic button *if* we loose game 6.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

terrible game from GP


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Damn, we had a really good opportunity being down 3 and Shaq swatting Richard Hamilton's layup... until the blocked ball went right into Prince's hands for an open 3. Argh... Oh well, I'm confident that we will finish them off in the AAA.


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> well, Pistons got this game. theres 1:30 left, they are up by alot and Miami playing stupid basketball. now they have to try again in Miami and play smart


Yeah, and make free throws

6-18 ain't gon do it


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Prince's 3 was the shot of the game. He caught that ball at the knees, without his feet set, and just threw it up and in. Unbelievable.

Haslem's got to either start hitting open shots or pass the ball back out. He's hurting the team with his shooting right now, despite his activity on the boards.


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

UD40 said:


> Look at it like this, the Pistons will be facing elimination on _the road_, and they'll feel the pressure. No need to worry, I'll push the panic button *if* we loose game 6.


I'll be pushin it 2


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

bummer... best of luck for game 6 guys... hopefully you can finish them off.
didnt play very well, if u get the shooting %'s up a bit for next game you should be right.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

we slacked on D, and werent aggressive attacking the rim. yeah and that FT % is just disgusting. we have to go back playing aggressive ball and attacking instead of playing like sissies with jumpers all night


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

you guys dont undersatnd the pain i ****ign feel form teh pistons, i hate them, i still havnt gotten over the fact taht they beat us last year, that was our year, and then we have a chnace to beat them today and finish them off and we dont.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

DBurks2818 said:


> Prince's 3 was the shot of the game. He caught that ball at the knees, without his feet set, and just threw it up and in. Unbelievable.
> 
> Haslem's got to either start hitting open shots or pass the ball back out. He's hurting the team with his shooting right now, despite his activity on the boards.


Yea he may not be shooting the lights out, but his energy on the offensive glass in particular kept the game within reach on a few occasions.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

this just reminds we of last year game 6 when we had a chance and didnt finish it, then we took it at hoem and we lost.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> terrible game from GP


 Don't blame GP. Those FTs were meaningless.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> this just reminds we of last year game 6 when we had a chance and didnt finish it, then we took it at hoem and we lost.


 Different year. Different team.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

i really think Miami is screwed i really do hope Miami wins in game 6 but i dont think they will IMO and likely will lose the series i hope i am wrong.

you know the HEAT played like **** in the 4th quarter when you see Haslem,Wade,Shaq all miss key FT's and WTF is up with Prince he made incredible shots without him they would have likely lose the series.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Different year. Different team.


yes but pistons are the same team


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DBurks2818 said:


> Prince's 3 was the shot of the game. He caught that ball at the knees, without his feet set, and just threw it up and in. Unbelievable.
> 
> Haslem's got to either start hitting open shots or pass the ball back out. He's hurting the team with his shooting right now, despite his activity on the boards.


 Don't know why UD is off on the road. Maybe it's because he's younger. Before this series he was shooting 60% from the field. He seems to be fine at home but something about the Palace messes with him.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> i really think Miami is screwed i really do hope Miami wins in game 6 but i dont think they will IMO and likely will lose the series i hope i am wrong.
> 
> you know the HEAT played like **** in the 4th quarter when you see Haslem,Wade,Shaq all miss key FT's and WTF is up with Prince he made incredible shots without him they would have likely lose the series.


yeah i feel you, the pistons are just too good to beat when they need to win, did you guys see their defense, it looked great today, i thnk we may be in trouble also, and i agree w/ chauncy pressure's on us now, if we dont win at hoem in game 6, then we know its going to be way to hard to beat them at their hoem floor for a game 7. What sucks is the media is gona kill us, we were up 3-1 and if we lost this series...oh man, it'll be grose


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Don't know why UD is off on the road. Maybe it's because he's younger. Before this series he was shooting 60% from the field. He seems to be fine at home but something about the Palace messes with him.


yeah idk whats wrong with him, he's missing wide open jumpers, he could've been teh difference


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> yes but pistons are the same team


 Chemistry wise no. They're not as good as they were last year. Defensively or offensively. Defensively they can still turn it on but its not as great anymore. Last year's Pistons were better.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Chemistry wise no. They're not as good as they were last year. Defensively or offensively. Defensively they can still turn it on but its not as great anymore. Last year's Pistons were better.


judging them tonight they look the smae to me now, maybe not the first 4 games but they played a lot liek last year toniight..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

honestly i think we all knew that the pistons would win tonight, we we're jsut wishing...


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

I never counted this series as a win for us. Too much has happened in heat history to assume anything. That being said...we were awful tonight...missed about 15 FTs to a team that is playing well at home and we still had a chance until we made 5 errors in a row with about 5 min left in the 4th. Friday night is a huge game...but with Dwade on your team, its possible to win game 7 in detroit---i almost think that is what is going to happen this series.


One quit edit: Is there a player in the world with smaller nads than UD. THe guy shrinks in ANY big game. Called it before the series that hed be scared in games 1-3 have decent game in 4 at home and then be terrified when the games start to mean anything.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Don't worry about it, the Pistons have yet to beat us in the AAA this series and I don't think they will now. We will have the same urgency that they do now because in all probability, the result of Game 6 will determine the result of the series and the Heat know it.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> i really think Miami is screwed i really do hope Miami wins in game 6 but i dont think they will IMO and likely will lose the series i hope i am wrong.
> 
> you know the HEAT played like **** in the 4th quarter when you see Haslem,Wade,Shaq all miss key FT's and WTF is up with Prince he made incredible shots without him they would have likely lose the series.


 Whoa... Easy... Game 6 is at home remember? We were never gonna win 2 at the Palace. We were in it until Prince hit a luck 3 off of us playing good D. Make some more FTs (mainly Wade and UD who went 1-6 despite being 80% shooters) and we would have been up 81-79 and we wouldn't had to foul. The Pistons had their best case scenario and us our worst. Shaq was in foul trouble early. The offense was sloppy, and Tay had the game of his life. No career game from Tay and no game 6 in Miami PERIOD.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

-if we are going to have a chance to beat Detroit we need Jason to be mroe productive. im tired of seeing do nothing. he isnt really scoring, his assists are way down and we all know how much he sucks at D.

-Toine needs to be more aggressive and drive more like before

-UD needs to wake the **** up and start hitting his midrange jumpers consistently( he was so off tonight).

-When Wade is trapped he needs to stop forcing it all the time.

-Role players gotta step up, be more active

-omg can somebody hit a free-throw?

-and what happened to that defensive awareness and hustle on both ends that we saw before?

sorry guys im pissed and very concerned right now. i got concerned right after we got the series 3-1 cuz i had this feeling that we were going to get complacent and play stupid basketball next game and that exactly what happened. The pressure is on us now to close out these pistons, if we dont, its back to the Palace and thats all folks.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> judging them tonight they look the smae to me now, maybe not the first 4 games but they played a lot liek last year toniight..


 Defensively they did. I said they get it occasionally now. Offensively they were not. They shot 42% and something like 15% on 3s. They only beat us at the line. We fouled too much. And we we got fouled we missed. That's the game right there.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we just gotta win at home

all or nothing in game 6. Its at the AAA, its going to be crazy, its coming off a loss so you know the heat will be focused and ready. No excuses, we have to come out and win at home

tickets on sale at 2 tomorrow. Very few will be on sale. Im gonna be going crazy trying to get them.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

we hung in there. 79-76 shaq blocks rip, goes right to prince, hits 3=dagger.
we scored only 2 pts after that.
they did a good job of doubling and tripling shaq and wade. i'd like to see more jwill late.

theyre making a big deal over this block on shaq on ESPN, but someone has to step up and talk about how ben jumped on his back, climbed on him with his left hand, THEN stuffed him. if shaq used 1/2 that much force on ben, ben would have fallen into the 5th row, took out his mouthpiece and cry like always.

anyone besides me and my best friend, (a knick fan), notice how hubie brown constantly disses the heat? since game 1, if we score, its what detroit "failed" to do on defense. if detroit scores, it was brilliant basketball. i swear, according to hubie, we havent done one thing right all series.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

nickrock23 said:


> anyone besides me and my best friend, (a knick fan), notice how hubie brown constantly disses the heat? since game 1, if we score, its what detroit "failed" to do on defense. if detroit scores, it was brilliant basketball. i swear, according to hubie, we havent done one thing right all series.


**** Hubbie, im tired of his ****! hes so annoying. not just calling Heat games but other games that were shown in the regular season as well. old mother******.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

nickrock23 said:


> we hung in there. 79-76 shaq blocks rip, goes right to prince, hits 3=dagger.
> we scored only 2 pts after that.
> they did a good job of doubling and tripling shaq and wade. i'd like to see more jwill late.
> 
> ...




I say taht all the time about hubie. Every call against detroit he picks apart but always points out all the good calls against us. everything detroit does is great and everything, with the exception of posey who he loves, we do is passed aside. IT was the same way last year agains tthe wizards. The guy sucks...i dont know how he is in ESPNs top spot.

The block on shaq was a foul...i didnt think it was close...If shaq did that to collins...he woulda sold it into a flagrant. But it doesnt matter...we would have missed the free throws anyway.


----------



## fmanlu05 (Jun 11, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> -if we are going to have a chance to beat Detroit we need Jason to be mroe productive. im tired of seeing do nothing. he isnt really scoring, his assists are way down and we all know how much he sucks at D.
> 
> -Toine needs to be more aggressive and drive more like before
> 
> ...


relax... who expected us to close out detroit in their gym with their backs against the wall.... we took their best punch DESPITE all the missed FT's and were only down 4 with 2 mins left. the FT's were the difference and tayshaun shooting lights out. if miami got waxed tonight i'd be very concerned but they played hard despite the errors and were very in the game. they played better in this game then in game 2, and everyone started to question miami then also. miami will be fine. wade and shaq wont let us lose at home this year... and even more encouraging is they are both HEALTHY.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

sorry fmanlu, im fuming right now. :banghead: 
In the Chicago series when the Heat lost, i punched a hole in my door, tonight i was so close of adding another one. Somehow i cut my finger after tonights loss. dont ask me how cuz i have no idea.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

fmanlu05 said:


> relax... who expected us to close out detroit in their gym with their backs against the wall.... we took their best punch DESPITE all the missed FT's and were only down 4 with 2 mins left. the FT's were the difference and tayshaun shooting lights out. if miami got waxed tonight i'd be very concerned but they played hard despite the errors and were very in the game. they played better in this game then in game 2, and everyone started to question miami then also. miami will be fine. wade and shaq wont let us lose at home this year... and even more encouraging is they are both HEALTHY.


That's not what I'm scared of. I'm scared of the Heat's lack of being able to close a game when they need too. We were the same team last year, the big lights scared us into a corner.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

while i do express concerns about the Heats lack of closing out big games, i do think its too early to panic. We beat the pistons by double digits, convincing wins, at home in AAA. We are a different team at home to on the road. If we lose Game 6, then we can panic further but lets give the guys a chance to come out firing in Game 6 and put this thing in the books. If we cant do it, we dont deserve to be in the finals, simple as that.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Amongst all the problems I saw tonight, the most glaring was -Can somebody grab a defensive rebound? It seemed like we were never getting stops down the stetch but we were. Problem is everytime we did, they'd grab the offensive rebound and cash in. They won the hustle battle tonight. Our crowd at home will be fired up, as much, if not more than the Pistons crowd was tonight. Its do or die in game 6. We DO NOT want to go back to the palace.

It will be more fun advancing at our own house anyways.

Now I shall chill out with a beer. That game got me real worked up. I freaking hate the Pistons.


----------



## fmanlu05 (Jun 11, 2005)

Heated said:


> Amongst all the problems I saw tonight, the most glaring was -Can somebody grab a defensive rebound? It seemed like we were never getting stops down the stetch but we were. Problem is everytime we did, they'd grab the offensive rebound and cash in. They won the hustle battle tonight. Our crowd at home will be fired up, as much, if not more than the Pistons crowd was tonight. Its do or die in game 6. We DO NOT want to go back to the palace.
> 
> It will be more fun advancing at our own house anyways.
> 
> Now I shall chill out with a beer. That game got me real worked up. I freaking hate the Pistons.


friday night is the heat's chance to erase that GAME 7 memory from last year at the AAA. shaq and wade saw what happened last year, and they won't let them do it again in our bldg. this year... i have confidence in this team.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Heated said:


> Amongst all the problems I saw tonight, the most glaring was -Can somebody grab a defensive rebound? It seemed like we were never getting stops down the stetch but we were. Problem is everytime we did, they'd grab the offensive rebound and cash in. They won the hustle battle tonight. Our crowd at home will be fired up, as much, if not more than the Pistons crowd was tonight. Its do or die in game 6. We DO NOT want to go back to the palace.
> 
> It will be more fun advancing at our own house anyways.
> 
> Now I shall chill out with a beer. That game got me real worked up. I freaking hate the Pistons.


 That was more us getting out hustled.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh dear God, if you exist, let the Heat win on Friday night! ARRGGG Why do I have this sick feeling in my stomach right now that the Pistons are gonna take this whole thing? That would be torture. Watching Chauncey "Big Teeth" Billups, Rip "The Mask" Hamilton, Rasheed "Guaran**** Big Talk/No Game Chalkdust-Head" Wallace, Ben "Can't Hit a Freethrow for My ******* Life" Wallace, and Tayshaun "Skinnier than a ******* Pencil Princess" Prince win this series. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banghead:


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

At least we have Riley manning the ship. Gotta have faith in Pat Riley.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

All those threes that Walker took should've been given to Posey.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

maswe12 said:


> I say taht all the time about hubie. Every call against detroit he picks apart but always points out all the good calls against us. everything detroit does is great and everything, with the exception of posey who he loves, we do is passed aside. IT was the same way last year agains tthe wizards. The guy sucks...i dont know how he is in ESPNs top spot.
> 
> The block on shaq was a foul...i didnt think it was close...If shaq did that to collins...he woulda sold it into a flagrant. But it doesnt matter...we would have missed the free throws anyway.


you're right about posey - i totally forgot the link there - makes sense. he does talk him up, but posey is playing very well on both ends.
i thought i was going crazy after game 2, like is this guy really gonna dismiss our team every time we make a shot? if walker hits a 3, he says, "now thats just inexcusable , that was a defensive lapse right there, you can't allow that". if tayshaun hits a 3, hes like "brilliant execution there, great ball movement, that's what detroit needs more of, that's their bread and butter". it was funny at first but after 5 games, im really annoyed!
personally i like al michaels even if he's not a basketball expert.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I don't think that was a foul at all. I think that was a huge defensive play by Wallace.


----------



## fmanlu05 (Jun 11, 2005)

sknydave said:


> I don't think that was a foul at all. I think that was a huge defensive play by Wallace.


he got him in the body before the block.. but because shaq is huge and officiated differently than any other player, they let it go.... the block itself was amazing though, who can get all ball and get shaq on the floor with that kinda force.... great hustle.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

my fist impression was a nice block from Ben. i would have to look at the replay to see if there was a foul.

but for now, Shaq got blocked nasty. i dont think he expected Ben to go after the block, he proabably thought Ben was just going to hack him in the arms. oh well, at least Shaq responded right after that and dunked it nasty, Ben was helpless that time like its been all series


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Definately looks like Ben got Shaq's legs on Shaq's way up. But it still was a great play by Ben.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Ah well...it sucked to lose, but, u could kinda of expect it...

The Palace was loud last nite, and they totally fed off their crowd. Again, we could've won if we played just a little better in certain situations. But, they made plays in the 4th, and we didn't. 

Prince won't have another huge night, he had alot of tough shots drop for him tonight. Take that away, and we make some FTs, and we won. Shaq and Wade both played below average, so did Udon...we had alot of easy buckets not drop. It's not hard to see that we were a few plays away from winning. On our home floor, we'll get the calls, and we'll win just like we have all postseason long.


On a side note, after the game, Payton got in a pretty good shouting match with some d-bag Pistons fan. He was rudely yelling at GP while he was talking with family/friends after the game, and GP being GP, didn't get shown up. He kept telling him to come down and say something, b/c the guy kept yelling about his age and how he could take him now. And so GP invited him down to the court so he could bust his ***. And the guy didn't say something right away, and GP goes "****ing right b/c if you came down here you'd get dropped on your ***". The guy deserved every second of it, and he got escorted out pretty quick following all this...


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> On a side note, after the game, Payton got in a pretty good shouting match with some d-bag Pistons fan. He was rudely yelling at GP while he was talking with family/friends after the game, and GP being GP, didn't get shown up. He kept telling him to come down and say something, b/c the guy kept yelling about his age and how he could take him now. And so GP invited him down to the court so he could bust his ***. And the guy didn't say something right away, and GP goes "****ing right b/c if you came down here you'd get dropped on your ***". The guy deserved every second of it, and he got escorted out pretty quick following all this...


Haha. If there's one NBA player I would _not_ want to get into a trash-talking match with, it's Gary Payton.


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

LETS GO HEAT....ALl yall gotta do is make them free throws and get big wallace out of the paint!


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> sorry fmanlu, im fuming right now. :banghead:
> In the Chicago series when the Heat lost, i punched a hole in my door, tonight i was so close of adding another one. Somehow i cut my finger after tonights loss. dont ask me how cuz i have no idea.



I am so fckin mad right now. I was on my way to work when I heard the game on WIOD and I hit the crap out of some stupid guy speeding across a busy street on a bicyce. The SOB jumped up and ran away leaving an almighty scratch on my car (if I could get my hands on that *******), plus I took down some stupid drunk ******* and busted his face on the pavement after being aggressive with some dame. Any questions what I will do if Heat F-up there chances Friday?


----------

